# best graphics card under 10000rs...



## honeydude_007 (Jul 15, 2014)

I want to buy a graphic card below 10000rs... so plzz give some suggestions for the best card ...doesnt matter if it's nvidia or amd ....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2014)

GTX 750 ti or R7 260X
pick your take

choose ASUS or Sapphire, best model you can afford


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 15, 2014)

post your complete config.


----------



## honeydude_007 (Jul 16, 2014)

My rigs-
i5 2310
Motherboard-DH61WW
8 gb hynix ram
500 gb Seagate hard drive
HD6670 gddr5
450 watt iball psu(I will upgrade my psu with a corsair one at the time of buying of graphic card).
so these are my rigs so suggest me graphic card under 10000rs..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 16, 2014)

^ Do you have a seperat budget for PSU or is that included in these 10k?


----------



## honeydude_007 (Jul 17, 2014)

No...its not include..... I have extra budget for psu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2014)

Get Zotac GTX 750ti and Antec VP450P.


----------

